# my first "rough draft" snow plowing video



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

this is my first attempt at making a plowing video, so bare with me. i filmed it with a cheap "point and shoot" camera. i think i may invest in a GoPro camera soon.
it is filmed north of chicago with about 4"-5" of snow.

ENJOY!!!






comments and suggestions are welcome
(just not smart-ass ones plowsite )


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good video! Bad music IMO. But if you like it, it's good.
What strobes are you running?


There was a member on here that had a go pro camera and mounted it on the light tower, then it fell off and he ran over it. :laughing:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id like to edit some of my videos, what do you use as an editor?


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1425516 said:


> What strobes are you running?:


hideaways= wolo 80 watt strobe
mini light bar= federal signal highlighter bar



MatthewG;1425783 said:


> Id like to edit some of my videos, what do you use as an editor?


i have a apple computer and it has "imovie" that came with it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good Nice Video
I lol at guys plowing with straight plows frighting the windrows How many passes did it take you clean that drive up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It was ok, one thing I get bored with when watching plowing video's is when they are at one place for too long. I want to learn how to post video's this year but the only thing you would see is sparks flying, which would be cool but not gonna happen. Nice job.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

mikeplowman;1426651 said:


> hideaways= wolo 80 watt strobe
> mini light bar= federal signal highlighter bar
> 
> i have a apple computer and it has "imovie" that came with it


Have you tried iWeb? it makes good websites, just thought I should share to a fellow MAC suer.


----------

